# NH 276 baler behind a 1953 Ford Jubilee/NAA - possible?



## My53Jubilee (Nov 21, 2020)

I am looking for a baler and plan to bale 10 acres. I run my Dad's 1953 Ford Jubilee for everything on our small hobby farm. It does not have live PTO, but I do have an overrun clutch on the PTO.

QUESTION: Is it possible by any stretch that I can run a New Holland 276 with my Ford Golden Jubilee? I found a really good deal on a NH 276 baler that I believe has been kept in great condition, and really don't want to invest in a new tractor.

I attached horsepower and weight specs from TractorData.

Thanks!


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

In light enough windrows, not pulling much of a load (or none) on a wagon hooked behind, level ground. It would be a 'get by' barely situation. I can remember baling with Ford Jubilee on a JD 14t, which is a much smaller baler. A lot of baler weight compared to tractor, with that NH baler.

I wouldn't put the over riding clutch on, with the baler. Most balers have their own built in clutch per se, IIRC.

Larry


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Pulling a small sq baler with a tractor with transmission driven(non-live) pto can be done but requires some expertise. Yrs ago I pulled a JD 214 baler with my JD BO(14 HP) just for grins to see if I could do it. With trans in neutral you can get baler operating then disengage clutch then put trans in gear engage clutch to start tractor baler moving to bale hay. It would help to have smaller,very consistent windrows.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

You’re theoretically short on horsepower and in the opinion of most operators, short on tractor speeds. I’m not going to claim it can’t be done but I wouldn’t want to. I’d actually prefer an even older Deere to the NH in this case, or possibly a lower stroke per minute NH model because of the need to rake small rows as already mentioned.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

My53Jubilee said:


> I am looking for a baler and plan to bale 10 acres. I run my Dad's 1953 Ford Jubilee for everything on our small hobby farm. It does not have live PTO, but I do have an overrun clutch on the PTO.
> 
> QUESTION: Is it possible by any stretch that I can run a New Holland 276 with my Ford Golden Jubilee? I found a really good deal on a NH 276 baler that I believe has been kept in great condition, and really don't want to invest in a new tractor.
> 
> ...


To hay with such a tractor may be possible in theory, but in practice it will be a big headache and will make you hate haying! Haying is hard enough as it is, but to do it with unsuitable equipment is a real PITA.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

The 276 was a great baler, but keep in mind, it is fifty years old. Condition is everything and can easily become a money pit. I've baled with a 276 on a Ford 3000, which is a ~40'ish hp tractor. Shook me pretty good, but it baled fine.

I think baling with this tractor / baler combination is doable, but contingent on several things:


Level ground. 
Baler only. No attached hay wagons or baskets.
Slow speed.
Back off on tension.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

If you plan to bale hay with a PTO drive small square baler, you will need, at the very least, a 100HP tractor with an independent PTO and at least a 24 speed transmission!

Okay, sarcasm light is off now! ROFL

Seriously, your Jubilee will run that baler just fine, as long as you are not aiming for 300 bales per hour!


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

In the 50s if you had a tractor like that you were a big deal. I'm sure a lot of hay got baled with one of them. In the 70s my grandfathers WD allis with hand clutch, good for live PTO on a baler if that is what you grew up, with was broke down and I remember him baling hay with the 8N ford on oliver baler. We did pull a wagon but only had about 50 bales on it.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

A NH 276 baler looks much the same as an Australian built 317. Excellent machine, you can't go wrong if you buy a good one.

Yes, you can pull it with a Jubilee, but it won't be easy or fun. First gear is not very slow, so you will need small, even windrows. You won't be able to run it at full capacity but that is unlikely to matter for you. The 276 ought to have enough reserve capacity to swallow the occasional lump. You might need to do some windrow rearrangement with a pitchfork in a few places if you do end up with lumps. You will need to be vigilant when baling and always ready to knock the tractor out of gear if you do encounter a lump the baler is unlikely to handle.

I know you don't want to buy another tractor just yet, but keep a lookout for a slightly later Ford or MF tractor with 6 gears and a two stage clutch. That would make things much easier.

Roger


----------



## My53Jubilee (Nov 21, 2020)

Thank you very much for the commentary. I believe I will.have access to a 50 horse diesel Massey if the Jubilee absolutely won't work. The discussion here really helps. I think I need to jump on this baler. In good condition, for $1000.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Yes, buy the baler.

Then work on getting access to that 50 hp Massey, it will be just right for the job.

Even though the Jubilee will work at a pinch, we can help you mount many arguments why it won't.

Roger


----------



## My53Jubilee (Nov 21, 2020)

bool said:


> Yes, buy the baler.
> 
> Then work on getting access to that 50 hp Massey, it will be just right for the job.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Roger, and all the folks here. I am going to pick it up today. I am going to post another question here on the forum about what to look for when I see the baler run.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I baled a little with a JD 1010 and a nh 273 which is lighter than your baler then moved up to a JD 950. AIR, the 1010 did not have live pto but the 950 did. Both had comparable power to your Ford. Was doing 10 ac as well. Shook the crap out of me on both _tractors. Never again _. I was on WDs and WD45s as a kid with nh motor balers and there was no comparison. When I moved up to a jd2240 50 hp there were no issues any longer. So, lay claim to the Massey for the day you bale


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a NH276 as my main baler. It is a good machine and if in decent shape it is a steal for $1000. It is a heavy baler compared to a NH 270 or NH273. After a few hours of baling with the little old Ford tractor you will be unable to walk straight due to the rocking motion. I have baled with my NH276 with a MF65 gas (about 40 PTO HP), pulling a wagon behind the baler on rolling ground. It worked but was a little scary at times. If just pulling the baler alone the 50HP MF tractor would be a very sound combination.


----------



## My53Jubilee (Nov 21, 2020)

Reporting back. I bought the baler yesterday. The seller gave me an hour and 15 minute overview of the mower. Nothing was wrong with it. We ran a bale through it. It worked great. As someone mentioned previously, it missed the first knot because there was not a bale in the chute, but tied the knots on the second bale perfectly. I feel like I got a great deal on a baler that is in very good condition. I will pull it in the barn and store it inside, always. Now, I need to solve my tractor problem. The Jubilee probably is not the long term solution. Thanks everyone for your advice. It really helped. I think I took a shortcut to knowledge it may have taken me a few years to acquire, and a lot of frustration along the way.


----------



## nhbaler282 (Oct 5, 2009)

You need to put a engine on that baler and then pull it with a small tractor


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

nhbaler282 said:


> You need to put a engine on that baler and then pull it with a small tractor


I disagree. Engines on small sq balers were fine in the day before IPTO but having to keep gasoline & oil in another engine is a task I would avoid. I'd spend that engine money on a tractor with IPTO.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

We (my dad really) ran a Ford 532 baler behind a Ford 8N for years. I believe they are identical on horsepower and clutch. It takes getting used to but was done a lot back in the day. Looks like the 276 is about 400lbs heavier.


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Apr 30, 2019)

I've followed this thread and I do find a lot of helpful advice. In my opinion you can bale just fine with your tractor. Is it ideal in today's selection of equipment? Nope, not even remotely. Just as it's MUCH nicer to operate a cab tractor vs open station tractor there's no comparison. 
if I were in your shoes I'd learn to bale with your tractor come he'll or high water. After you've mastered that then I'd try out the MF tractor to compare. Then if the advantages are worth the cost move up to a better tractor.

As a point of reference I use multiple NH 678 twine only balers. I spend the better part of one day mid winter going over each unit per Mike 10's guidelines and feel I have dependable units. We bale with 2 with a 3rd one as insurance. Had we opted for a newer "more dependable" baler it'd cost 15-20k to upgrade. That really cuts into the bottom line.


----------



## My53Jubilee (Nov 21, 2020)

Cantrellc123 said:


> ... going over each unit per Mike 10's guidelines


Thank you, Cantrell. Can you point me to Mike 10's guidelines? Since you have been successful using those guidelines, that is where I will start for winter maintenance.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

My53Jubilee said:


> Thank you, Cantrell. Can you point me to Mike 10's guidelines? Since you have been successful using those guidelines, that is where I will start for winter maintenance.


Look in the pinned threads in the "Machinery" section, I think it is the second one down. Mike 10 has a lot of tips and tricks there. I wish he did them for green balers.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

My53Jubilee said:


> Thank you, Cantrell. Can you point me to Mike 10's guidelines? Since you have been successful using those guidelines, that is where I will start for winter maintenance.


My53, here's the link (I think I've saved it under favorites  ):

https://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/53849-my-nh-repair-procedures-tips-and-tricks/

Larry


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Wethay said:


> I wish he did them for green balers.


Blame it on his Dad  , he's the one that opened the dealership and tied the knot with NH, I do believe. Mike's tips & tricks are definitely an excellent resource.

Larry


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Wethay said:


> I wish he did them for green balers.


Maybe green balers are less problematic! :lol: I'm fairly confident JD balers have less moving parts than some other brand of balers

In reality it would be nice if there was JD repair info readily available on the internet similar to the NH repair info that Mike10 has posted.

I've thought several times how helpful it would have been if agriculture tractor/equipment discussion forums were available way back in the 70'-late 80's when I served as a dealer service manager.


----------



## matador (Jun 18, 2014)

I know I'm late to the party, but those old 276's are a really good baler. We put out 6,000 bales of straw a year with one, and often another 2500-3000 of hay for the neghbors. We're going to be getting another baler and moving the 276 to our "#2" small square machine, but we've been really impressed with it. For $1000, I think you got a heck of a platform to work with. She should last you a LONG time


----------

